# Gaming PC bis 900€



## Bollobo (6. März 2015)

*Gaming PC bis 900€*

Tach,

ich suche für einen Freund nach einer Konfiguration für einen Gaming PC um die 900€. Es werden keinerlei alte Teile übernommen, alles komplett neu!


Übertaktung ist kein Thema für uns, daher brauchen wir weder eine entsprechende CPU, noch ein Übertakter Board. (Ein solides Board wäre trotzdem schön)

Nachdem was ich hier sonst lese, würden da ja eine Xeon CPU, Gigabyte Board, GTX 970 und eine Crucial SSD in Frage kommen. Würde aber gerne noch die Meinung der Profis hören. 


Ausserdem wäre noch die Frage der Montage. Ich hab früher meine PCs zusammengebaut, bin aber ziemlich aus der Übung. Ich denke aber mit paar Youtube Tutorials sollte das ganze kein Thema sein, oder? Was meint ihr?

Alternativ könnte man den Kasten auch von z.b. Mindfactory zusammenbauen lassen. Hat da jemand positive/negative Erfahrungen?


Grüße,

 Bollo


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2015)

Der Zusammenbau ist im Vergleich zu früher sogar eher leichter geworden wegen durchdachterer Gehäuse und CPU-Kühler-Halterungen. Und beim Strom kann man nix falsch anstecken; für die Gehäuse-Kabel wie zB Powerschalter ist alles beschriftet und steht in der Boardanleitung. Zum PC:  schaust du hier mal die PCs für 800 und 1000 Euro. Spiele-PCs ab 500 Euro - große Kaufberatung mit Beispiel-Konfigurationen

Beim 1000 PC siehst du, dass es für 900€ mit nem Xeon und ner GTX 970 UND einer SSD was arg knapp, selbst mit der günstigeren AMD R9 290 (kaum schwächer als die GTX 970 und mit echten 4GB, bei der GTX wird die Karte ab 3,5GB langsamer). Auch der PC für 800€: Xeon statt i5, dann bist du schon bei 850€ und hast aber erst ne 200€-Grafikkarte drin. 

D.h. bei 900€ muss man entweder zuerst auf die SSD oder aber auf die starke Grafikkarte verzichten. Bei den Bauteilen kannst du natürlich Variieren. Beim Tipp:


Xeon 1231v3 => 250€
ASRock H97 Pro4 => 80€
2x4GB DDR3-1600 => 65€
Festplatte 1000GB 7200 U/min => 50€
Gehäuse je nach Geschmack => 40-50€
Netzteil Be Quiet System Power 7 mit 500W => 50€
DVD-Laufwerk (Brenner) => 15€

 Das sind ca 550€ mit dem Intel-Standardkühler. Eine GTX 970 kostet ca 320€ aufwärts, da bist Du schon bei 870€, das reicht dann nicht mehr für ne SSD. Mit ner AMD R9 290 für 280-300€ wäre ganz knapp ne SSD mit 128GB mit drin (50-60€). Wenn man aber auch noch den Zusammenbau dazukaufen würde, wird es in jedem Falle zu viel - hardwareversand.de wäre da günstiger (30€ ), aber auch dann geht es über 900€. Und für die Bauteile sollte man für hardwareversand unbedingt einen Preisvergleich nehmen und erst am Ende dann den Rechner-Zusammenbau (im Produktmenü "Service" ) mit in den Warenkorb legen.


----------



## Bollobo (8. März 2015)

Hey Herbboy, vielen Dank für die Antwort!

Kleine Planänderung: Das Budget ist auf 1000 Euro angestiegen 

Ich hab eben durch Zufall einen Artikel über den "Skandal" um die GTX 970 gelesen. 
Trotzdem wird sie noch empfohlen, aber jetzt bin ich mir unschlüssig ob es nicht doch lieber eine R9 290 werden sollte. 
Wie siehts eigentlich mit der R9 290X aus? lohnt die sich?

Was hälst du von diesem Setup:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,

CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Tower Kühler - Hardware,

Mainboard: 49360 - Gigabyte Z87-D3HP Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3

RAM: 8GB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

HDD: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm)

SSD: 256GB Crucial MX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC

GPU: 4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

Netzteil: 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze

Gehäuse: 8454368 - Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 ged&auml;mmt Midi Tower

DVD: Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk


Dieses Setup ist vom Budget her abgesegnet. Die Frage ist, was du davon hälst.


----------



## Bollobo (8. März 2015)

Noch eine Frage: Eigentlich war der BenQ GL2450H als Monitor geplant, weil ich ihn auch hab und den wärmstens empfehlen kann. 

Theoretisch hat er aber 200 Euro für einen Monitor eingeplant, gibt es dafür einen empfehlenswerten 120 Hz Monitor?

Gruß,

Bollo


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2015)

Der billigste mit 120/144Hz ist der hier für 230€ http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00IG0Z0HY


----------



## Bollobo (8. März 2015)

ok, danke - das ist dann leider zu viel... 

was hälst du von der Konfiguration oben?


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2015)

Das Board gibt es wohl nicht mehr - aber ein Z87 oder Z97 wäre nur was zum Übertakten,was mit dem Xeon aber gar nicht geht. Einfach H97-Chipsatz nehmen (steht im Namen des Boards) für 70-90€

RAM: es gibt auch günstigeres UND vor allem auch flacheres - das mit dem hohen Kühlkörper kann grad bei einem großen Kühler wie dem Brocken zu Platzproblemen führen. Hier zB 8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM  oder 8GB Kingston HyperX FURY rot DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Single oder 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP blau DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Single oder 8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, oder 8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,  ...

Die MSI GTX 970 ist halt ziemlich teuer - kaum schlechter wäre ne AMD R9 290 für 280-290€, und wenn es ne GTX 970 sein soll, gibt es auch günstigere gute zB 4096MB KFA2/Galax GeForce GTX 970 EX OC Black Edition Aktiv PCIe  oder 4096MB EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 Aktiv PCIe 3.0

Gehäuse ist schon recht hochpreisig, aber wenn es gefällt, kann man es nehmen. Aber bloß nicht zu viel vom "gedämmt" erwarten, denn moderne Kühlungen sind eh schon sehr leise. UND es ist ein extrem großes Gehäuse, sogar für den großen EATX-Mainboard-Standard, den man so gut wie nie nutzt.


Aber ansonsten gut


----------



## Bollobo (9. März 2015)

Hey Herbboy, wir haben jetzt folgendes bestellt:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,

CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Tower Kühler - Hardware,

Mainboard: 62064 - Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3

RAM: 8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

HDD: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm)

SSD: 256GB Crucial MX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC

GPU: 4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

Netzteil: 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze

Gehäuse: 8454368 - Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 ged&auml;mmt Midi Tower

DVD: Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk


Vielen Dank für deine Beratung! 

Eventuell melden wir uns nochmal hier wenn wir Probleme bei der Montage kriegen sollten. 

Kannst du ansonsten noch ein Tutorial oder eine Seite zur Rechner-Montage empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2015)

Also, speziell ne Seite wüsste ich jetzt nicht - wichtig ist, dass man ZUERST an den Stellen der Mainboard-Halteplatte des Gehäuses, wo das Mainboard später draufkommt, genau da, wo das Board auch Bohrlöcher hat, Abstandhalter drunterschraubt - bei einigen Gehäusen sind schon welche drin oder auch zumindest so "Erhebungen" an manchen Stellen, weil alle Board-Größen einige Bohrlöcherpositionen gemeinsam haben. Dann das Slotblech nicht vergessen, liegt beim Mainboard bei - das wird hinten ins Gehäuse gesteckt, wo später die USB-Anschlüsse usw. vom Board auf der Gehäuserückseite rausschauen. CPU und Kühler und RAM am besten schon vorher aufs Board montieren, dann das Board vorsichtig ins Gehäuse einbauen, zuerst den "Arsch" mit den Anschlüssen und dann die Bohrlöcher passend zu den Abstandhaltern. Schrauben rein, am besten zuerst die links oben (ist eh am schwersten zu erreichen idr), dann rechts unten - dann sitzt das Board schonmal ziemlich korrekt. Aber noch nicht ganz festdrehen - erst die anderen Schrauben nach und nach locker rein, dann alles festdrehen, aber nicht ZU feste - das Board soll nur nicht total rumwackeln, das muss aber nicht bombenfest sein - nachher kriegt es sonst sogar Risse, wenn man es zu feste macht. 

Schrauben und Abstandhalter sollten beim Gehäuse dabei sein.

Laufwerke: je nach Gehäuse kommen erst so Schienen an die Festplatte usw. und die kommen dann ins Gehäuse - falls die quer stehen, also die Anschlüsse später NICHT Richtung Board zeigen, kannst Du die als letztes einbauen - ansonsten lieber vor dem Board einbauen, aber erst am Schluss auch mit Kabeln anschließen.

Netzteil kann auch eher am Ende rein, dann hat man mehr Platz fürs Board. Und GANZ am Ende dann die Grafikkarte, da muss hinten am Gehäuse dann an 2 Stellen ein Slotblech weg, weil da die Ansschlüsse und Lüfterauslasse der Karte dann hinkommen.#

Strom: den 24Pol-Hauptstecker sowie den 4+4-Pol Stecker fürs Board (da steht evlt auch 12V P4 oder so drauf), für die Grafikkarte die PCIe-Stecker und für die Laufwerke SATA. Evlt. für die Gehäuselüfter auch noch nen Stromstecker. Gehäuse-Front-Kabel: siehe Boardhandbuch

CPU-Kühler: Anleitung des Brocken lesen  


Und immer schön überlegen, wo und wie man die Kabel evlt. aus dem Weg bringt durch geschicktes Verlegen, zB das Hauptstromkabel vlt. direkt in Höhe des Netzteils schon durch eine Aussparung der Mainboardhalteplatte erst mal aus dem Innenraum raushalten, dann "versteckt" an der Seitenwand entlang und erst ca. auf Höhe des Anschlusses am Board wieder in den Innenraum führen. Die Laufwerkkabel (Strom und Daten) kann man ohnehin sehr leicht "versteckt" langführen, wenn es Sinn macht - wenn es vom SATA-Anschluss des Boards bis zur SSD nur 10cm sind, macht es wenig Sinn, das Kabel zu verstecken, außer wiederum du hast ein 40cm-langes Kabel


----------



## Typhalt (9. März 2015)

Hab hier mal ne anleitung, die ich mir auch anfänglich angesehen habe und das hat recht gut geklappt. Guck mal auf seinem Kanal, da hat der auch nnoch andere, wo man genauer sieht und er erklärt, wie man was wo rein bauen muss: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O87Z4HO99R4


----------



## Bollobo (10. März 2015)

Hey, danke für die Erläuterung Herbboy und danke für den Link Typ!

Werd ich mir angucken. Morgen gehts auch schon los mit der Montage.

Eine Frage noch: Gibt es bei den BIOS Einstellungen bestimmte Dinge auf die man achten muss? Wie z.b. Takrate für RAMs oder bestimmte Einstellungen für die SSD?

Gruß und Danke,

Bollo


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2015)

Ab Werk ist ein Board an sich so eingestellt, dass du da nix ändern musst, nur damit der PC funktioniert. EVENTUELL die Bootreihenfolge später mal überprüfen, damit nicht - nur weil eine CD/DVD im Laufwerk ist - der PC zuerst von da aus Booten will und der Start daher unnötig verzögert wird. Und für die SSD zur Sicherheit mal nachsehen, ob als SATA-Modus auch AHCI aktiv ist - am besten durchblätter mal zuerst das Handbuch mit dem Anhang zum BIOS und such einfach nach AHCI, dann weiß Du, wo du das später findest. Denn je nach Board heißt das Menü evlt. dann doch anders.


----------



## Bollobo (15. März 2015)

Hi,

hat alles geklappt. Lieferung, Einbau und Installation problemlos. 

Wir sind hochzufrieden und liegen im 3D Benchmark deutlich über der High End Gaming Pc Grenze!

Ein letztes anliegen: 
Wir haben das Tool SpeedFan installiert und sehen gerade das die Temperatur von "Temp2" bei 127C liegt (inkl. Flammensymbol). Was läuft da schief?  

Alle anderen Temperaturen sind wunderbar.


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2015)

Schön zu hören erst Mal 


Und die Temp ist 100%ig ein fehlgedeuteter Sensorwert: in Binär"sprache" hast du ja durch das Kombinieren von 0 und 1 entweder zB 8Bit, 16bit, 32bit, 64bit oder eben 128bit. Und wenn da 127 wäre typisch dafür, dass der Wert 128 gemeldet wird. Der Wert wäre dann 0 Grad, daher zeigt es 127 an. Es kann gut sein, dass da einfach gar kein Sensor vorhanden ist und daher quasi nur "Einsen" ankommen und dann 128 ergeben. Speedfan ist halt nicht zu jedem Board zu 100% kompatibel.


----------



## Bollobo (15. März 2015)

Alles klar, dann sind wir ja beruhigt.

Dann mal vielen Dank stellvertretend vom neuen Besitzer für die top Beratung und die schnelle Rückmeldung!

Es funktioniert alles tadellos und er ist hochzufrieden!


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2015)

Man könnte vlt noch das Tool installieren, was der Boardhersteller anbietet (neueste VErsion beim Hersteller nehmen) - allerdings sind solche Tools oft auch nur etwas "störend"


----------

